# DINA, IBH, TKNA, DID, and DIDS ????



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

DID
Direct Inward Dialing. The ability for an outside caller to dial to a PBX extension without going through an attendant or auto-attendant.

DID Extension or DID Station
A specific phone within a PBX which can be called from the public telephone network without going through an attendant or auto-attendant.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

not knowing anything about your project, I would guess that the phone line is not dedicated, and a cash register or other server is using the line at that time, and the FACP detects it off hook ?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Some of those look like USOC codes to me but I'm not finding anything.
Who is the carrier?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

This reminds me of a repair call I once had. 1 phone line feeding phone system, fire alarm and burglar alarm. Sold them 1 new phone line so the fire alarm was on its own. Phone system wired in after burglar alarm. You may have the same situation where the burglar alarm is running a self test at 9:30 every day, knocking out the fire alarm.

By the way, could IBH possibly be 1BH. If so, that is a class of service used for billing purposes only.

1BH is Business class of service with hunting. You do not want any alarm system hooked up to a hunt group. If you do not have a choice, use the last line of the hunt group.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> This reminds me of a repair call I once had. 1 phone line feeding phone system, fire alarm and burglar alarm. Sold them 1 new phone line so the fire alarm was on its own. Phone system wired in after burglar alarm. You may have the same situation where the burglar alarm is running a self test at 9:30 every day, knocking out the fire alarm.
> 
> By the way, could IBH possibly be 1BH. If so, that is a class of service used for billing purposes only.
> 
> 1BH is Business class of service with hunting. You do not want any alarm system hooked up to a hunt group. If you do not have a choice, use the last line of the hunt group.


 
No, it's a combo panel.
The problem did follow the phone line. I switched the Primary and secondary back today. Was supposed to meet the guy to help him trace the problem but he was in a conference call when I arrived.

Thanks about the hunt group. That's good info.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Some of those look like USOC codes to me but I'm not finding anything.
> Who is the carrier?


 
AT&T I think, It doesn't say on the proposal sheet that lists the numbers.

I'll find out.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ty Wrapp, that would make sense! I've heard of 1FB and 1MB but not 1BH.
Learn something every day!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn phone guys! 

Different site today. New office I'm putting an alarm in. Was Cox telephone, now AT&T. Freakin phone a$$wipe puts in ONE line! Four are ordered. The office people there have the internet splitter and phone so they are good. I had to drive 20 miles to get this just to get in front of their phone. Bought a DSL filter just in case too. 



The problem was the flat cable with the RJ11 wasn't inserted to give me a phone line. Their little splitter was. I had to buy this to give them back a jack for their splitter. Of course that is all after searching two hours for the assigned phone number for me in all the phone mess of 12 66 blocks and 2 demarks. Couldn't find one dialtone until the office guy told me about the phone guy yesterday putting in only one.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Damn phone guys!
> 
> Different site today. New office I'm putting an alarm in. Was Cox telephone, now AT&T. Freakin phone a$$wipe puts in ONE line! Four are ordered. The office people there have the internet splitter and phone so they are good. I had to drive 20 miles to get this just to get in front of their phone. Bought a DSL filter just in case too.
> 
> ...


Business as usual :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...B7XZWJ3c4wIlOuagPKWjgSvw&ust=1379911820659660


I forgot I have Newton's Telecom Dictionary.



DINA is ---Distributed Intelligence Network Architecture.

*CLCI - *Common Language Circuit Identifier


Then I searched for *TKNA Trunk Lines, *and got this.

http://www.carriermarketing.com/Left Panel Tutorials/RegJacks.html

Notice what's missing? RJ31X ? They've got everything else

Then this little jewel.

*Telecommunications Expense Management: ...*
A book written for telephone managers of businesses to help in deciphering your company's phone bill.

Inside...



> TXG-Trunks will be identified in telephone number format. 96,TKNA,XXX,337,1018 - TKNA identifies the service as Trunk service. The XXX is the area code and the 337-1018 is the phone number of the trunk.


The phone company will not voluntarily give you their CSR (Customer Service Record) with the USOC's (Uniform Service Order Code). You have to request them. The CSR breaks down your monthly billing record into it's individual components. 

USOC's were implemented by AT&T in the 70s for commonality of billing for all Bell companies. They are 3 to 5 digit codes for services. as with the CSR, USOC definitions are not usually given to the customer. You must call the phone company to get the definitions. 

Example: If you order a basic business line with touch tone, a USOC of 1 MB (Individual Message line Business), or 1FB (Individual Flat rate line -Business), and TTB (Touch Tone Business) is entered into the telephone company's service order system. 

Tywrapp, This goes along with your guesstimation of a hunt group for billing purposes. :thumbup:



Long story short we disconnected the phone to the alarm and made the GSM primary. :thumbsup:

PS Guys, I do recommend getting the CSR's and definitions of the USOC's and this book, you might save some money and or get a check back.

Just sayin'


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

a USOC of 1 MB (Individual Message line Business)...

Small discrepancy, 1MB, Measured Business Line. This is where the customer pays per call , unlike Flat Rate, where you have unlimited calls for one price. 1MB's are very rare.

Now that I think about it, maybe it's the same thing!

The registered jack chart was interesting. 95% of the service I install landed on a RJ11.


----------

